# Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????



## Angelspass (27. November 2008)

Hallo.
habe in einer Sendung gesehen, wie ein Koch die Karpfenfilets mit einem Gerät mit mehreren Messern eingeschnitten hat, sodas die Gräten durchgeschiten sind, das Filet aber ganz blieb.
Kennt jemand so ein Gerät und wo man sowas bekommt??

#6#6


----------



## moardin (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Geht auch ganz gut mit ner Rasierklinge oder nem Skalpell.
Ich glaube, diese Technik heißt ziselieren oder so ähnlich.


----------



## wingi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Moin, 
das Ding heißt Grätenschneider, wurde hier im Board schonmal besprochen. 
Schau mal mit der SuFu.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

oder einfach bei Google "Grätenschneider" eingeben.

Ups war jemand schneller


----------



## wingi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

@ollek


... geht auch....


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

hatte gepostet und deinen Beitrag noch nichtgelesen, wollte nicht vorgreifen 

Obwohl ich das Dingens für den Hausgebrauch zu teuer finde.(selbst das kleinste)


----------



## wingi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber dann könnte ich zumindest mal son Wasserschwein mitnehmen.... ich verschenk die immer.


----------



## Ollek (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Jo und ausserdem sag ich mir ich bin Fischesser und da mäkel ich nicht wegen ein paar Grätchen.

Aber wenns günstiger wäre würde ichs mal ausprobieren.


----------



## wingi (27. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Jo, Fischesser bin ich auch aber den Karpfen kann ich irgendwie nicht soviel abgewinnen. Geräuchert war so ok aber so in die Pfanne ist nix für mich..... die alten Modderfiecher


----------



## Angelspass (28. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenfilet in 1mm Streifen einschneiden?????*

Tja, danke mal an alle. 
Ist mir ein bisschen zu teuer der Grätenschneider:c, muss wohl doch von Hand schneiden.

#h:m#h:m#h:m#h:m#h:m#h:m#h:m


----------

